# Sapphire X1650 PRO drivers



## Wicklund (Jun 8, 2007)

The reason I'm asking for help is because recently my Warcraft 3 has been acting up.

When looking around the internet the thing that seems to fix it is updating my graphics card drivers. The problem is after updating my drivers and rebooting the screen goes blank, when it comes back all the icons are gone and nothing works. After another reboot it starts in 640 x 480 and I can't change it. 

It says there is no problem with the drivers but there has to be right?

I have windows xp home with sp 2. Not sure what else you want to know. If you can help, please let me know what info to give you and I'll do so.


----------



## keltix (Nov 22, 2005)

Load the drivers properly http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16814102057

I bet u updated to the catalyst drivers?

"Could not easily get any of the catalyst drivers from the ati.amd website to work. Had to go under device manager and force them to load in. Currently using Catalyst 7-5 version 8.31.0.0 and have found the best performance there. I suspect many people could not get their cards to work because they could not load the driver. I would have given it a 5 if the drivers were easy to install." -LuxFestinus

-DL new drivers (OMEGA and/or catalyst)
-Remove all old drivers
-Install card
-Restart in VGA mode
-Install new drivers

Keep me updated because I also want to get this card


----------



## Wicklund (Jun 8, 2007)

I ain't too good at this. So... What's VGA mode? 

Actually, now that I think about it. What's the difference between installing the card and installing the drivers?


----------



## keltix (Nov 22, 2005)

VGA mode: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/268852

To install the card means to physically insert the video card into the slot whiles installing the drivers means to execute/run the software that comes with the card either from a CD or downloaded files.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

The newest drivers and not really optimized for older cards like yours. I would look at installing a 7.1 or earlier driver unless you are running vista then go with the later ones.

Newer drivers often require you to have updated chipset drivers as well. Have you updated your chipset / platform driver?

Did you fully uninstall the old driver before installing the new one?


----------



## Wicklund (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, I don't really understand the VGA stuff, according to you I'm supposed to put in the card, then start in VGA mode and then install the drivers? But the link you posted says that to force computer into VGA mode I have to istall the drivers?

I have not updated my chipset and can't really seem to figure out how to.

But if I don't update the drivers to newer ones then what do I do about my gaming problem? If I use the older stuff that comes on the CD the games keep freezing up.

What do I do?


----------



## Wicklund (Jun 8, 2007)

I have been checking on the internet for more people with similar problems. And I am now wondering if a soundcard could cause the problem and I am also wondering how do I know?


----------



## Wicklund (Jun 8, 2007)

I kinda understood the VGA thing now but when I tried it my comp started up except the screen was all black. I could type in my password and windows would load everything sound and everything, but I couldn't see anything. I am suspecting that isn't quite right?


----------



## keltix (Nov 22, 2005)

Definetely video card issue: drivers

try going in to BIOS and dis activating onboard graphics


----------



## Wicklund (Jun 8, 2007)

And how do I do that?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

First it would help if you posted your exact specs ie motherboard, power supply, amount and speed of ram, etc.

Next why do you assume the original problem was caused by the video driver?

When you update the driver, you need to uninstall the old one first. Reboot and then load the new driver. Since you have already attempted to load a driver, I would remove / uninstall ALL ati software. Now run driver cleaner to remove ALL remaining ati software; now install the new driver.


----------



## Wicklund (Jun 8, 2007)

My motherboard is an SiS 741GX-M from Elitegroup.
I have 1024mb memory 2x 512mb.
The power supply I'm not sure about.

I assume it because that's the only solution to the problem I can find on pretty much any site. They all say it's a video driver problem or a heat problem, but according to my BIOS temperature thingie my comp is 39-42 degrees pretty much. So even under load it shouldn't be a big enough problem to freeze the game right?

The only thing I get when looking for Driver cleaner is drivercleaner.net and that costs 10$. Is that what I need?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Free version of driver cleaner
Again that is not a new card and I would NOT be installing the latest driver. Go for something around 6.12 or 7.0/7.1 from the ati site. Newest drivers are optimized for the newer cards not the older ones like yours.


----------

